# How many flashlights do you EDC?



## David18 (Jan 25, 2010)

I carry three - Arc-P (neck lanyard), Photon Freedom Micro (neck lanyard) and a Photon Proton Pro (belt). I am also looking for a fourth to fit in the side pocket of my Leatherman Charge carry case but I need one a little less diamater than a AAA. Any suggestions?

David18


----------



## photonstorm (Jan 25, 2010)

a couple

I rotate between a Quark Mini 123 and Mini AA on a neck lanyard.

With a Fenix LD20 in a pocket.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 25, 2010)

Too many lately. Probably because I just got some new lights to replace my previous edc's, but haven't used them long enough to entirely trust them without having my older edc's as backups. I have been carrying a Titanium IlluminaTi R5 XP-G, a Fenix PD30 R4 XP-G, a Fenix PD10 R5 XP-G Titan, and a Fenix EO1 (on my keychain) in my pocket. I've been carrying a Fenix P3D Q5 and Fenix TK11 R2 on my belt, and a Surefire 6PL in my jacket pocket. The first three and the last one are the new lights. 7 lights in total now. Hopefully, I'll whittle it down to 3 or 4 new ones soon. 5 tops (the Fenix EO1 is probably staying on my keychain). Most people would be amazed at how many lights I can hide in my pockets without them thinking that I even have one.


----------



## rtryland (Jan 25, 2010)

Generally about 3-4 assuming I don't have an EDC bag with me. 
Usually a D10 or similar clipped in my left front pocket, a Quark Ti Mini 123 on either a neck lanyard or looped through a belt loop and in the pocket. Then, a Novatac 120T in my back pocket. 

Just my 2 cents. 

New lights have arrived recently so they are being rotated in as the other CPFr mentioned above. 

R


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 25, 2010)

Nitecore EX10 R2 clipped front right trouser pocket
Quark MiNi 123 neutral on keys
G2 with LF HO-9 in my work bag
Romisen RC N3 warm white single mode (in case an offer i made to a fellow CPF-er gets taken up, will need to mail it out)

*thinking of putting my M1X in my bag just for kicks*

spare cells for everything


----------



## skyfire (Jan 25, 2010)

i edc 1 light

rotate between zebralight 501w or nitecore d10, quark 123-2 and my new rrt-0 which im liking the more i use it. thinking it will be the most used from now on.


----------



## arcel1t (Jan 25, 2010)

BitZ TI ore D10 clipped on my right pocket. 
Quark MiNi 123 deep in my right pocket. 
Quark 123body with turbohead deep in my left pocket.
And fenix E01 on my keys.


----------



## rayman (Jan 25, 2010)

Normally just one: 

EZ CR2w on my keys.
But when I'm travelling or going on a long trip. I take some more with me :

Nitecore EZ CR2w on my keys
Nitecore EX10 or Quark MiNi 123 (both Q3-5A) in my bag or pocket 
JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S. modded with Q3-5A in my bag
and sometimes my 2D P7 Maglite
rayman


----------



## jhc37013 (Jan 25, 2010)

I EDC a E2DL in a holster on belt and if I have a jacket on I carry a E2L in the inside pocket, if no jacket then I clip a E1B in my pants pocket or sometimes I just deep pocket carry it.

Lately it has been all Surefire but sometimes I rotate to Fenix and holster a PD30 with a PD10 on keychain.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jan 25, 2010)

I normally have:

McGizmo Haiku XP-G
Surefire LX2
Surefire E2DL w/F04
Surefire E1b

I'll switch one sometimes with either my:
Surefire A2 Y-G
or
Surefire A2L-RD

If I have a bag or if I drive, I also have:
Surefire M6
or
Jetbeam M1X


----------



## 22hornet (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello,

What I carry, changes all the time.
Today:
- ARC AAA blue led
- ARC AAA-P DS
- Surefire G3 with Malkoff M60LL

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## MWClint (Jan 25, 2010)

I work 12.5hour nights, so i'll usually carry 3 lights to get thru the shift.


1. one from either the Spy 007, McGizmo PD-S 27 or Peak Brass Rainier flupic P7 (for clean work tasks)

2. and one from either the Peak Pacific, EX10, Ra Twisty or Peak Eiger. (for dirty work tasks)

3. and a matterhorn p4 mule on the rubicon keychain,
or a sapphire p4 mule on the mustang keychain.


----------



## Egsise (Jan 25, 2010)

MG PLI MC-E warm white
ZebraLight H50

Smaller diameter than in a AAA cell??
wouldn't it be easier to get a bigger holster?


----------



## AlphaZen (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been carrying:
-An Inova microlight on my keychain
-An iTP EOS A3 clipped in my cargo pocket
-An EagleTac P20C2 in my jacket pocket


----------



## UserName (Jan 25, 2010)

1 to 3, depending on circumstances

2aa magled on the belt, if I'm going to work
Mag solitaire if I'm driving my truck (on keychain)
Does a cell phone count, if the backlight is set to stay on when flipped open, and you routinely use it that way for flood/spill in the less than 2 meters range?


----------



## Zeruel (Jan 25, 2010)

Minimum 3 edcs.
For outdoor trips, about 6 (2 "big guns", 2 edcs and 2 backups).


----------



## NonSenCe (Jan 25, 2010)

3 is normal, 4 is common.

today i am going out with: 

nitecore d10 pocket (long time since i had it on me)
47s quark mini AAw in keychain.
47s quark tac AAw in holster

as additionals on my jacket i have iTP eos ss, and lmini2 (which i normally carry in place of d10)

so today i basically take 5 with me.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 25, 2010)

I've always got a small AAA light in one pocket. Presently that's the LF2XT. On the keychain is the old Arc AAA. And, since receiving that Qmini 123 it's been in another pant's pocket.

Geoff


----------



## rolling (Jan 25, 2010)

EZCR2 on my keys
SF L2 with MCE or SF U2A in myjacket
M1X in my car


----------



## KBobAries (Jan 25, 2010)

One on my person with access to a second somewhere nearby.

Dan


----------



## divine (Jan 25, 2010)

Four if I have my jacket on, three if I don't.

Well, two if I don't have my keys...


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 25, 2010)

Usually two at all times. Since its the winter I have more carry options(jacket, throwovers, heavier pants. More conceal-ability).

Most of the time in the jeans pocket is p2d, e1b, e1e. 
And in jacket pocket a pd30+, solarforce l2m(kick butt little light), surefire c2 or g2 with upgraded led dropin, usually anything two cell. 


Also, if I am going somewhere at night, I tend to throw another light in the mix with a high brightness case the going gets rough.


----------



## Magic Matt (Jan 25, 2010)

Obviously my Romisen RC-C6 II WW Neutral White
...aside from the TK40 it's my only nice flashlight at the moment.

I also EDC an unbranded single-AAA LED light that is completely useless. This is mainly because it slipped through a hole in my coat pocket and I can't get it back out without unstitching the lining of my coat. I'll have to sort it one day, otherwise the Alk will leak inside my coat.


----------



## Dave Keith (Jan 25, 2010)

For EDC I have two. I always have a Lummi Wee on my keychain and rotate among several for a front pocket carry. The SF E1B is the most frequent choice with some time spread among a Clicky, a Twisty, and a Novatac.

When I go out at night I will usually add to those two by grabbing either my Wildcat or the orange MD2 for my rural environment.


----------



## mknewman (Jan 25, 2010)

I've got a Bitz Ti on one keyring and recently added a Fenix PD10 Ti on another. 

I also carry a FiveMega P60 with a Nailbender SST-90 in my pocket, along with a knife. The FM body is either a 26500 or 26650 depending on the depth of my pockets, and I have both plain and aspheric heads that I rotate. I tend toward the aspheric.


----------



## luke_DF (Jan 25, 2010)

one. I feel so inadequate :mecry:


----------



## ozner1991 (Jan 25, 2010)

fenix tk11 on my belt, streamlight microstream in my backpocket and a EO1 on my keys and depending what bag a p3d or pd30+


----------



## brett09 (Jan 25, 2010)

Right now I carry my NW Quark mini in my front right pocket with a suspension clip, and a new fenix e01 on my keys. If i know I'll be going out in the dark I'll take either my m20, g2, or e1b as well...


----------



## davidt1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Zebralight H501 on belt
Maratac AAA in shirt pocket or on key chain

Only items I can EDC on my person count as EDC. Stuff you can't get to when you need it shouldn't be counted as EDC. Earlier today, my H501 (used as overhead light to replace bathroom light) ran out of battery and died while I was sitting on the toilet. I always have 2 AA batteries with me, but I didn't want to change the battery in the middle of business because that would have required standing up to get to the light on the wall. I took the Maratac out of the t-shirt pocket and had light back in 3 seconds. You don't really need any light while doing business on the toilet, but I was reading something.


----------



## Launch Mini (Jan 25, 2010)

Varies slightly, but
Photon TiNecklite on a lanyard in my front pocket. ( office)
In my briefcase I keep the SPY007
Somewhere, coat pocket etc will have my Lummi Raw attached to a Swiss Army knife.

After hours, or w/e, drop the Photon and move the SPY to my jean pocket.


----------



## Benson (Jan 25, 2010)

14670 frankenmag (3D Rebel pill behind minimag LED reflector in incan minimag body, Kroll clicky; general service EDC)
- Belt holster
Ultrafire WF-008 (recoil thrower, 18650)
- Belt holster
Download MC-E (slimline 18650 flooder)
- Pants pocket _(I *need* to find/make a deep carry clip for this!)_
Streamlight Microstream (AAA, and good for when my other lights would be blinding)
- Clipped in top of pants pocket.

Usually also a 1D or 2C Mag in my jacket pocket.

Frequent guest stars:

Any Mag from 3D to 6D, 0.7-4.5 klm
- belt ring, sometimes with elastic thigh strap for the 6D
Stanley 5W LED spotlight
- factory belt clip rail, with latch removed
First Alert 10-color RGB
- Jacket pocket carry; used as a tail-light when cycling


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jan 25, 2010)

_Kind of 3. _
E1B w/ E2DL tail & F04 in pocket
Photon Freedom Micro on keychain.
Blackberry 9700 with one push LED activation.


----------



## etherealshade (Jan 25, 2010)

Ra 85-Tr clipped to my front right pocket, and a LD01SS on my keychain. Often I have a Jet-I Pro V3 5A clipped to my back pocket, but it usually travels in my bag with a set of spare batteries for both it, and the Ra.

I may switch out the LD01SS soon, as it's got intermittent problems switching on and off. I've got a EZAAw that will probably replace it on keychain duty.

When I'm at work, I also have an H60, H501w, and RC-M4 with Dereelight 3SD Q5 drop-in ready to go on my desk.


----------



## tucolino (Jan 25, 2010)

always my faithful fenix e01 arround my neck,and also,depending if i carry my maxexpedition fatboy or not.
if not "just" my fenix ld01 ss on my keychain,iluminatti, on car´s keychain,and quark aa/2aa into any pocket.
if i carry the bag,apart from all of the others,also a fenix mc10, liteflux lf2xt (my precious!!!!) and a little petzl e+elite.
http://images.google.es/images?q=my...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCsQsAQwAw


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 25, 2010)

work (today): Quark 2aa Neut. Tact; fauxton on keychain(will be changed back to my Drake once it comes back from 'Modamag'-repair)

outside of work:

formal: Quark Mini 123
casual: McGizmo Haiku XP-G or Ra Clicky 200cn

For Cr123 lights I *try* to keep one spare battery and for the Quark, 2 cheap rayovac batt. from work.


----------



## Christoph (Jan 25, 2010)

5-6


----------



## kelmo (Jan 25, 2010)

Usually just 2. Tonight I'm going out with my buddy for dinner and I will have a Arc AAA-GS in my left pant pocket and a white A2 with an extra set of batteries in my rain jacket pockets.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 25, 2010)

Right now: three! Hey, it's winter... ;-)


McGizmo LunaSol in custom "holester" on belt
SureFire LX2 around my kneck
LensLight Mod 3 or 6Z w/KL3 in my jacket pocket


----------



## Larbo (Jan 25, 2010)

Lately its been 3.
Illumina Ti/R5 on keyring
Quark Ti 123x2 Tac and a Quark Ti 123 with AA body and a AW14500
Spares batteries also.
Night time walk adds a TK40 to my back pocket.

​


----------



## m16a (Jan 25, 2010)

As a general rule I try to EDC 3 lights. 



Ra Clicky 140C (EDC Main)
Nitecore D10 Q5 (backup EDC)
Arc-P AAA (keychain light)
If I am going to be out for an extended period of time or operating specifically in the dark, I also carry a 4th light (my lego of a Solarforece "3P", 6P bezel, G2 tail, Malkoff M30) for extended throw. If I know I'll be doing some kind of close up work, I bring my Zebra H30 with me. Usually enough to cover whatever I need.


----------



## 1wrx7 (Jan 25, 2010)

My EDC changes from time to time, but lately it's been a old style (KL1) SF E1L BK modded with a high CRI Seoul and McR and a two stage Mcgizmo switch in one pocket. My SPY 007 in another pocket... for how much this light costs I have to carry it... and it has one of the best UI's I've ever used. There's also a Photon type light on my tool keychain... that makes three. I also carry a Maxpedition Jumbo that has a SF Z2 with a M60 in it, along with a couple of spares carriers with primaries and AW RCR123's to feed the lights. When needed I throw in a SF M6 of some sort to fill the need of a lot of lumens... three P7's or an 1185 bulb for max output, or a LFHOM3T bulb for good output and great runtime.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jan 25, 2010)

Depends on time of day... Going to work, I have 3-4: Maratac AAA in pocket, SF 6P / M60, Zebralight H30 and NiteCore D10 in courier bag. Out on the town, usually 1-2: Maratac AAA in pocket and NC D10 on belt or HDS EDC U60 in pocket.


----------



## CLBME (Jan 25, 2010)

1 or 2 depending upon time of day or type of work.

For work everyday: Ra Twisty. 
Not working: Ra EDC Exec.

At night plowing this time of the year I add the Ra EDC Exec or TK10 or Quark 123.


----------



## jasong911 (Jan 25, 2010)

EX-10 on the keyring...
E1B, Q123 w/18650 extension, Fenix pd-30, Illumina TI AAA, and a Preon in the Bag


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 25, 2010)

I always have these 2 EDC lights on my belt in two separate holsters:

Fenix LD20 - my primary light.

Mini Maglite 2 AA - my backup light, modified with a Terralux TLE-5EX and TCS-1 tailcap switch, and a glass lens.

I carry my trusty Mini Maglite mainly as a battery holder now for an extra pair of AAs in case the ones in my LD20 go dead, but it's also useful from time to time to use in case I don't have the chance to stop what I'm doing for a battery swap.


----------



## george9c1 (Jan 25, 2010)

For work: SF E2O with single stage KX2.

Around town or formal occasions: Nitecore EX-10

Outdoors: SF C2 with Malkoff M60


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 25, 2010)

Well.....quite a lot really.

The three I consider EDC are: Ra Twisty 85Tr cliped on lanyard to left hand beltloop - front left pocket. Raw SS red led on neck chain. Fenix LD01 SS in back pocket.

Those three are the main deal - the others vary greatly. Today for instance - in no particular order:
Tiablo TL 1 IBS, Jetbeam Jet 1 Pro IBS, Raw NS Blue, Raw AL Green.

With wallet - Led Lenser red led tiny light.
With Keys - Fenix E01 and Five Fauxton lights with various colour leds ( 3 white, 1 turquoise, 1 green ).
With jacket - Arc AAA P with Blue green led ( ebay sale ) - Zebra H50 Q5.
With outer coat - some more Fauxtons ( People like these and I do tend to hand them out ) and a Nitecore SR3.

So as you see, many many many.

I need therapy.


----------



## crocodilo (Jan 25, 2010)

Up to quite recently, only one. Either single or double 123 format. Plenty to choose from, considering the days' plannned activities and then some "unexpecteds" (just for fun, because 95% of the time I don't plan on using a flashlight. Surely not for walking the kids to school, or strolling to the beach for an espresso...)

Now I've got a Mako riding my keyring. Very adequate for what it's expected: a *backup* light.


----------



## Strauss (Jan 25, 2010)

I always carry at least 2-3 lights with me at all times. Those 3 lights are my Ra Clicky, which is clipped in my right front pocket, my Quark MiNi 123 which rides on my keychain, and the Muyshondt Aeon which will ride in the bottom of a pocket. At work I always add a third light with more reach, usually my Surefire LX2. If I am not at work and going out at night, the LX2 comes along for more throw as well. I carry another lights often if I just got one that I want to play with, but the Clicky and MiNi123 are always with me.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Jan 26, 2010)

I often carry others, but only my Quark Mini 123 is with me at all times.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Jan 26, 2010)

I always carry at least 2:

-Nitecore EX10 w/clip (clipped in pants pocket)
-Nitecore EZCR2 (in jean's "change" pocket or other small/unused pocket)

Out and about in the city in the evening I like to carry another in either my jacket pocket or holstered... 

-MG L-Mini II MC-E WW (a lot of lumens in a floody beam is plenty for the city)

When I'm walking in the dark I'll also have a "big" light in one hand, and perhaps another light in the other hand to play with:

-2C Mag P7 (my top choice with reasonable throw for spotting at a distance)
-Elektrolumens FireLion (also fun to play with, lights an area decently)

Whenever I'm carrying my backpack I'll have my P7 Mag and the FireLion stashed in there (if not in hand), in addition to spare batteries and probably another light or two. Of course, this is in addition to my basic pocket-carry: my two Nitecores.

Sounds complicated, eh? :shrug: It works for me!


----------



## Pellidon (Jan 26, 2010)

When I am home in the States I carry a Nuwaii Q3 plus a AA light. Out of the country, I am carrying an ITP C7 and a Brinkmann single AA. On my keychain is a little coin cell light from Battery Junction. 

Sometimes I add an Arc AAA on a neck chain.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 26, 2010)

Ooops! Forgot one.

Also in my jacket, I have a Arc First Run LS with a flupic multi level driver and twisty CR123A pack running RCR123A.


That really is it now.


----------



## ypsifly (Jan 26, 2010)

Usually 2. E2L in my jacket pocket with spare batts and an E1B w/Defender tailcap clipped in my LF pants pocket. Sometimes the E1B gets replaced by a C3 w/ M60 MC-E or a C2 w/ M60F.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 26, 2010)

Only one, an Aeon. I like this hobby but I also enjoy to have ladies around. I don't want to look like the 40 Year-old Virgin.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 26, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Only one, an Aeon. I like this hobby but I also enjoy to have ladies around. I don't want to look like the 40 Year-old Virgin.


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 26, 2010)

In city areas, during a normal week, I carry just one light.

In the country, while camping or hiking, I carry 2 or 3 lights.


----------



## souptree (Jan 26, 2010)

City, not less than 2, frequently 3, occasionally 4.

On (or off) trail, not less than 3, frequently 4, occasionally as many as 8, but that's usually if I am planning on providing lights for the careless deadbeats I tend to bring hiking with me.


----------



## LoM (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a tricky question. Was about to say 1, the Versa Ti ET10 on my keychain and suddenly realized how far I was from the truth. 

- On my car keys I have a 47 Quark Mini Ti AA since last week. Unfortunately it seems to big for the purpose so it will be replaced by the older ITP AAA;
- On the spare car keys a Fenix LD01 (if remember right);
- On my car have a budget 2 x AA from DX. It’s a Romisen or something like that;
- When using casual wear, a Quark Ti AA on my belt;
- On my geocaching gear a Fenix TK20 (2 x AA);
- On my bed stand a Nitecore D20 (2 x AA);
- On my desk at home a 47 Preon Ti 2AA;
- On my desk at work a budget DX light (Akoray AAA)
- On my fridge with a magnet support it’s a Fenix E20 (2AA)

Those are EDC ones. There are more lying around but with no defined use. Nevertheless must say I do miss both my Mag 2 x AA and my solitaire


----------



## loszabo (Jan 26, 2010)

souptree said:


> City, not less than 2, frequently 3, occasionally 4.
> 
> On (or off) trail, not less than 3, frequently 4, occasionally as many as 8, but that's usually if I am planning on providing lights for the careless deadbeats I tend to bring hiking with me.



And, our of curiosity: what? :twothumbs


----------



## drifts1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Usually just one, an E01 on my keyring which might get replaced with a ITP3 AAA or ITP2 AA. If going out somplace and i can foresee needing a light then I'll carry something better on my person. But my lights are usually at home, one in the car, and 1 or 2 in my bag when traveling.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 26, 2010)

Mostly I have the keychain Fenix LOD and Malkoff MD2 or Fenix TK10, that is 2 flashlights. Yes, I know it's way too few for a true flashoholic, but I will do better...

Regards, Patric


----------



## mbw_151 (Jan 26, 2010)

I EDC only two or three lights. I always have a Photon Freedom in my pocket. On weekends and evenings out I add a Leatherman Serac S2. I also carry a Quark 123 Tactical in my jacket pocket. I have lots of lights nearby, but I don't "carry" those so that's a whole different story.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Almost always two. Because two is one and one is NONE.

A Fenix P2D Q5, L1D Q5, LumaPower ConneXion or IncenDio in a holster just in front of my cell phone.

And an EagleTac P10C2 or Ultrafire 505 with a three level pill in my back pocket alongside my wallet.

Sometimes more but rarely ever less.


----------



## flatline (Jan 26, 2010)

MG L-mini II with warm emitter in belt holster
iTP EOS A3 on keychain.

When traveling on business, I'll replace the L-mini with a Quark AAw.

If I'm expecting to be in the woods much, I'll also carry my warm MC-E L-mini II on my belt. I used to use a warm MG PLI for this, but the emitter came "unglued" from the heatsink and burned itself up


----------



## herbicide (Jan 26, 2010)

Two or three - 

Fenix E01 on my keyring, as backup to the 
Quark 123² Turbo/E2E* on my belt. Then if I'm wearing it, there's the
Preon 2 AAA in my inside jacket pocket.

*Which might have E2C and 6p-alike head on it.


----------



## MartinDWhite (Jan 26, 2010)

Two on my person
1 - ImmunaTi or LiteFlux LF2XT) Clipped on belt loop.
2 - Malkoff MD2 with M60 or M60LF in front left pocket

Three more in EDC bag (Maxpedition Versipack fatboy)
1 - Malkoff MD4 WildCat in main compartment
2 - Other Malkoff MD2 (which ever one is not in pocket)
3 - Other not clipped on belt loop

That is 2 lights on me at all times and 5 total with in 10 feet. 99% of the time.


Martin D. White


----------



## Max Brightness (Jan 26, 2010)

Atleast 3.

1 in my pants pocket (usually Ra Clicky EDC but select from several)

1 on my keychain. Nitecore EZAA. They say you can use it on your keychain so I'm trying it for awhile. It replaced my Arc AAA-P.

1 in my coat pocket or man bag.


----------



## sqchram (Jan 26, 2010)

One AAA light clipped inside my right front pocket (or in the coin pocket) along with wallet, loose car key, loose apt door key, loose apt building electronic key fob, and chapstick classic.

No, I never lose keys, and hate a keychain. :shrug: -wallet is pretty minimalistic too. Left pocket is reserved for cell phone only so nothing else bounces or grinds around and scratches it.


----------



## souptree (Jan 26, 2010)

loszabo said:


> And, our of curiosity: what? :twothumbs


_*
CITY:*_

_Always:_ a Ti McGizmo PD and a Ti Sapphire. Usually the PD is a PD-S, sometimes a LunaSol-27.

_Frequently:_ HDS U60XRGT.
_
Occasionally:_ SF A2 w/ orange LEDs (milky mod)

_*TRAIL (or not :naughty:*_
_
Always:_ Ti S27-PD, AlTiN Mule (seeking Aluminum S27-PD - they are rare.), HDS U60XRGT

_Frequently:_ LunaSoup, Orange A2
_
Occasionally:_ Backup A2 (gave this one away, so I don't carry it anymore! Now I need another one!!), SF M4, LunaSol-27, PD-S, PT Apex Pro

Oops, that's 10. :shrug: Yeah, my friends luck out. I don't carry any crappy lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jan 26, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> I like this hobby but I also enjoy to have ladies around.



  

Seriously though, if you find "the one" she won't care *one* single bit about you keeping any of your hobbies/interests, including flashlights. The kinds of girls that make ultimatums like "your hobbies or *me*" look best when they're walking away from you...and not coming back. 

Been there...done that...no thanks!


----------



## SUREFIRED (Jan 26, 2010)

At least one, The SF LX2. Sometimes the E2L, C2-M60, or E1B go along for the ride, especially if there is a jacket involved :thumbsup:

I currently don't have the room to carry another light or two, unless on another holster. (Pass, I already have two of those lol)

Mike


----------



## shark_za (Jan 27, 2010)

These threads come up from time to time and its interesting to see how much has changed and what has stayed the same. 

I have an iTP A3 EOS on my security access card lanyard and I often slip a Streamlight Microstream into my top pocket. 

These days I usually have a 1AA light in my strong side pocket, LD10, L1T, iTP C7 or iTP SA1. 


Going out at might is a lot more casual and I will typically have a Surefire 6P with a high output dropin on my person.
Solarforce L2 or Seraph SP6 also get used for this, sometimes a G2 or C2 as well. 
But lets just say 18650 or 2xCR123a P60 light.
When I'm carrying a tactical light like this I will usually have a backup with lower modes, the LD10 or SA1, so I can still do EDC tasks with it.


----------



## CampingMaster (Jan 27, 2010)

For the last 40 years (since I am flying aircrafts) always one flashlight with me, left hand side in a holster and a spare bulb somewhere not to far (Inca). Presently my EDC LED Torch is a PD30 R4 replacing my PD30 R2 replacing my PD30 Q5... Just beside my Fenix in a small pouch that I found in a Dollar Store I always have 2 x CR123A or RCR123A.
 
On my backpack there is a permanently attached small pouch with 2 x CR123A.
 
When I left home and I will be back late, I will have with me the superb Fenix Headband (very light and easy to carry in a small pouch) because I have no car and we never know if an electric failure might happen in the subway (no car, lost everything with the divorce).
 
When in holiday in the willderness I will have the PD30 R2 and R4 with a cheap 1 x CR123A flashlight (UltraFire MCU-C7 CREE Q5 at 13$USD from DX). And for sure my Tenergy battery charger with the 12V and 110V adaptors and enough fresh no rechargeable batteries.
 
Note that I use the much better holster for the Quark 123/2 instead the one that comes with the PD30s.
 
Hope my english is good enough for you all flashaholics to understand because my mother's tongue is french.
 
First forum in my life, I am pleased to be with you!
 
Pierre 
 
Picture is here : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/237805&page=6 post 169.


Dominate the darkness with Fenix premium led torch.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 27, 2010)

souptree said:


> _*
> CITY:*_
> 
> _Always:_ a Ti McGizmo PD and a Ti Sapphire. Usually the PD is a PD-S, sometimes a LunaSol-27.
> ...



Wow. :naughty:


----------



## LightChaser (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't leave home without at least 2 lights - a Fenix LD10 clipped to my front jeans pocket, and an E01 with my keys. 

My SF G2 lives in one of the pockets of my everyday bag. I sometimes leave it in the car, so I don't quite count that as an EDC. It does, however, give me an incan option should I need it. 

If I'm just at home, I'm down to just the E01 on the key chain.


----------



## Wiggle (Jan 27, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Seriously though, if you find "the one" she won't care *one* single bit about you keeping any of your hobbies/interests, including flashlights. The kinds of girls that make ultimatums like "your hobbies or *me*" look best when they're walking away from you...and not coming back.
> 
> Been there...done that...no thanks!



Haha, yes this is true. My gf made fun of my lights a little in the beginning but now she uses them a good bit. She said she doesn't even notice when I EDC my lights anymore. I also got her old man craving a new light, think I'll get him a neutral white Romisen RC-N3.

To the original question:
I EDC usually 2 lights 
- Quark AA-T R5 in pocket
- Solarforce L2 /w Lumens Factory 3-mode R2 in jacket

Initially my plan was to just carry an 18650 body and cell in case I wanted longer runtime with the Quark but instead decided to just carry a loaded 18650 light to have a complete backup. That said, I probably will still buy the 18650 body for the Quark anyway.

The only tiny issue I have with my current setup is that the lights take different cells. I could carry my L2D instead but the LF R2 drop-in on 18650 runs longer, brighter and is throwier and I also like single-cell lights alot more.


----------



## flatline (Jan 27, 2010)

Wiggle said:


> The only tiny issue I have with my current setup is that the lights take different cells. I could carry my L2D instead but the LF R2 drop-in on 18650 runs longer, brighter and is throwier and I also like single-cell lights alot more.



I wouldn't worry about your lights taking different cells for EDC unless you routinely run one of them down during daily use.

Using a common cell can be a good idea when traveling, especially if that cell is easy to find anywhere (like AAA or AA). Same thing applies in emergency situations.

--flatline


----------



## Centropolis (Jan 27, 2010)

Just one...which is like against CPF rules. :huh:

Maratac AAA on keychain.


----------



## loszabo (Jan 27, 2010)

Centropolis said:


> Just one...which is like against CPF rules. :huh:
> 
> Maratac AAA on keychain.



:banned:


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I need help. I EDC 5 flashlights,all stashed in my backpack. 1. Arc AA 2.Arc AAA GS 3. 4Sevens Preon 2. 4.UK Vizion headlight. 5. Cheap 9LED 3AAA light.(this one is probably about $3).

Am I crazy or just paranoid?


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 28, 2010)

CampingMaster said:


> First forum in my life, I am pleased to be with you!
> 
> Pierre
> 
> Picture is here : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/237805&page=6 post 169.


 
:welcome:



AMD64Blondie said:


> I think I need help. I EDC 5 flashlights,all stashed in my backpack. 1. Arc AA 2.Arc AAA GS 3. 4Sevens Preon 2. 4.UK Vizion headlight. 5. Cheap 9LED 3AAA light.(this one is probably about $3).
> 
> Am I crazy or just paranoid?


 
Neither...I am sitting here with a SF E1B in my right front pocket, a T100C2MkII on my belt, a P20C2 inside pocket of my jacket (hanging on the back of my chair), an iTP A3 on my keychain and LF SP9 with P7 head in my laptop bag....come to think of it we might be crazy

edit: So I'm looking for something in my bag and I found a P20A2 and a 4 pack of AA Lithium batteries....


----------



## heater (Jan 28, 2010)

I carry the EO1 in my tail bag of my bike. (KLR650) We do alot of off road riding. I carry the M20 warrior on me. The fenix TK20 in my truck, and the Dereelight with the new R5 on my headboard at home. I also use the EO1 with the nite ize head band for hunting, and fishing.:thumbsup:


----------



## CampingMaster (Jan 28, 2010)

AMD64Blondie said:


> I think I need help. I EDC 5 flashlights,all stashed in my backpack. 1. Arc AA 2.Arc AAA GS 3. 4Sevens Preon 2. 4.UK Vizion headlight. 5. Cheap 9LED 3AAA light.(this one is probably about $3).
> 
> Am I crazy or just paranoid?


 
May be not crazy or paranoid... but flashaholic. Hey hey hey!!!

The famous 3xAAA flashlight with 9 leds that you have -> I bought them here in Montreal between 2$ and 2.20$ and give maybe nearly fifty of them to friends. I was buying the complete display (16).
 
May be to lighten your backback you should have a minimum of two flashlights because if there is a problem with one (low battery without warning) you need a backup to change batteries.
 
With the incadescent (krypton and also xenon) years ago I had always with me a spare bulb but today the emitters are good for thousands of hours, what you need is fresh spare batteries.
 
I hope they are not all in the backpack... you are no serious! You should have one on your belt in a very good pouch and spares batteries not to far in one of the external pocket of the backpack.
 
Have a nice time in the backcountry for 2010!

This is my humble opinion.

Pierre


----------



## CARNAL1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Usually 4 to 6:

Fenix L1D Q5/P2D Q5, on belt depends on which body I feel like using.

Fenix TK11 R2 in Front Right Pocket.

Surefire E1B with Z68 tailcap clipped in my Back Left Pocket.

Surefire 6P with Lighthound R2 Drop-in/E2DL w/F04 diffuser, just depends on my mood.

Solarforce L2 Black with 18650 extender, in coat pocket running an XP-G R5, a really nice set-up.

And last but not least, an ARC AAA-P (CS) on a Neck Lanyard.

Happy Dark Trails


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 29, 2010)

Three. A primary, a back up and one on the keys.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 29, 2010)

AMD64Blondie said:


> I think I need help. I EDC 5 flashlights,all stashed in my backpack. 1. Arc AA 2.Arc AAA GS 3. 4Sevens Preon 2. 4.UK Vizion headlight. 5. Cheap 9LED 3AAA light.(this one is probably about $3).
> 
> Am I crazy or just paranoid?



I think you suffer from the, so called, flashoholic disease. I am sorry, what I know it's incurable! But don't be worry: you are in good company!


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 29, 2010)

Ti PD-S clipped to pocket
Sapphire Mule attached to belt loop
SPY 007 or LS27 or Sundrop 3S (Depends on where I'm going) clipped to belt
Quark Ti AA Tactical or Malkoff MD2 in backpack (Student)

-Mayo


----------



## GMLRS (Jan 30, 2010)

A Titanium Iluminati, can be taped to a hat, head, anywhere in a pinch. 

My backup phone is a Nokia E63 it has a flashlight, the same LED as the camera flash, stays on when keypad is unlocked, momentary when keypad is locked. I bought it after seeing the flashlight /spacebar button.  My favorite backup or always handy light. Its floody. Battery life is great, the battery is HUGE, but the phone is small.Has wifi, and google voice search. Nite mode video works great, lower quality but great for documentation. $219 at frys (unlocked no contract), I see it for $179 often.

There is a new model, unlocked with a nicer camera, and more features. 

http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/nokia-e72-black-unlocked/4505-6452_7-33882676.html?tag=mncol;lst

Also a Ultrafire A1, as a beater, loaner, losable or giveaway. ( I really like the S.O.O. or O.S.O function) :help:

Looking for a good single RCR123, CR123. or single AA.


----------



## Armadew (Jan 30, 2010)

At least one. No more than two.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 30, 2010)

AMD64Blondie said:


> I think I need help. I EDC 5 flashlights,all stashed in my backpack. 1. Arc AA 2.Arc AAA GS 3. 4Sevens Preon 2. 4.UK Vizion headlight. 5. Cheap 9LED 3AAA light.(this one is probably about $3).
> 
> Am I crazy or just paranoid?


 
*You do need serious help.* *Backpacks are for backups, and maps to the battery and light stores.*
** 
** 
**


----------



## Swagg (Jan 30, 2010)

In my pocket at all times is the Fenix LD05 pen light. When I have my bag with me, I also drop in my Leef 2x18500 body with the LF led in. If I have room I also drop in my 2D ROP Hi runing on AW IMR 26500 cells. Now if I have my backpack I also drop in my headlamp. With these lights I fell like all the bases are covered.


----------



## phoneguy (Jan 30, 2010)

At work I carry:
Jetbeam Military on belt holster
Streamlight penlight in carpenters pocket
EZCR2 in pocket
Headlamp in work vehicle
CR2 ION on keys
Streamlight single AAA in jacket pocket

At home:
[email protected] ION on keys
EZCR2 in pocket


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 30, 2010)

At the school I'll start training at Monday morning one of the things on the checklist is a "flashlight".

BWA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## RA40 (Jan 31, 2010)

1-Peak Matterhorn 1xAAA keychain
Main light rotation: SF E series KL1 head with 1x123, E1B or HDS U-60.


----------



## Warp (Jan 31, 2010)

Two. A compact 2xCR123 in my left front pocket next to my peppery spray plus a keychain light.

My Fenix P3D has been replaced by a Quark 123^2 Tactical R5 for pocket duty. The keychain light has primaily been a Fenix P1D-Q5 for awhile. Sometimes I downize to an E01 and I am considering an iTP A3/MiNi 123 as well.



AMD64Blondie said:


> I think I need help. I EDC 5 flashlights,all stashed in my backpack. 1. Arc AA 2.Arc AAA GS 3. 4Sevens Preon 2. 4.UK Vizion headlight. 5. Cheap 9LED 3AAA light.(this one is probably about $3).
> 
> Am I crazy or just paranoid?


 
You are crazy. If not for your backpack you have no lights. That just won't cut it, you need at least one _on your person_


----------



## straightpuke (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a Photon on the keychain, a Surefire E2DL clipped in the pocket, and a Surefire E1B clipped in the other pocket.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 31, 2010)

Have a Titan T1A on neck lanyard, a little blue single AAA in shirt pocket and a Ra Hi CRI in my pants pocket, right now. Not bulky to me at all.

Bill


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 31, 2010)

Is that all you guys carry!?

Where's jtice when you need him..


----------



## maskman (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey, I like your southwest style sweater, where'd you get it?

No really, I'm impressed. I got a good chuckle from the photo.


----------



## Warp (Jan 31, 2010)

That is some pic, I don't even own that many lights


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 1, 2010)

wow some of you guys approach ham radio operators in overkill


----------



## flatline (Feb 1, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> wow some of you guys approach ham radio operators in overkill



Assuming you're talking about one of guys who expects to be part of emergency communication infrastructure in the event of a major disaster, the ham radio operator's explicit goal is to be able to usefully function for an extended period of time with absolutely no infrastructure support.

From his perspective, there is no such thing as "overkill" so much as "how long can he usefully operate without assistance before he has to quit". There are probably hams who are sufficiently equipped to run completely self sufficiently for years, but I would expect that days or weeks is a more typical expectation.

I have a lot of respect for those guys. They provide their services to the world for free and spend a lot of their own time, effort, and money for the privilege.

--flatline


----------



## ctcfirearms (Feb 1, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Only one, an Aeon. I like this hobby but I also enjoy to have ladies around. I don't want to look like the 40 Year-old Virgin.



lmao


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, you can come out of the closet later, if you capture one of those ladies.

Bill


----------



## YayILikePie (Feb 2, 2010)

I usually have two lights on me. One is usually a thrower, which, at the moment, is a Solarforce L2R with 3-mode XPE-R2 dropin. The other is a small, close range light that has a nice low mode. That is currently an ITP A3 EOS Upgraded version.

The keychain light I rarely alter, but the thrower is kind of fun to mix. I'm waiting to pick up another dropin and some different body tubes. I feel like a kid playing with Legos again.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 2, 2010)

flatline said:


> Assuming you're talking about one of guys who expects to be part of emergency communication infrastructure in the event of a major disaster, the ham radio operator's explicit goal is to be able to usefully function for an extended period of time with absolutely no infrastructure support.
> 
> From his perspective, there is no such thing as "overkill" so much as "how long can he usefully operate without assistance before he has to quit". There are probably hams who are sufficiently equipped to run completely self sufficiently for years, but I would expect that days or weeks is a more typical expectation.
> 
> ...



I'm referring to the guys who walk around on a daily basis with 4 different handhelds (off) and get featured on www.hamsexy.com (the ones normal hams stay away from)


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 5, 2010)

THE_dAY said:


> Is that all you guys carry!?
> 
> Where's jtice when you need him..



man, you shoulda starred alongside Vin Diesel in Pitch Black, no way the aliens woulda come near you!


----------



## THE_dAY (Feb 5, 2010)

LOL, that pic is not of me, it's cpf'r jtice.

Mind you, that pic was taken years ago, its the picture in his avatar.

I think someone actually named all the lights in the photo once..


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 5, 2010)

Why carry more than one? Are you waiting for the day when you can hand them out to people and be the hero? Wow. Sometimes I feel like I don't fit in here.

Edit: outdoors fanatic you hit the nail on the head. How can you get any action looking like that guy with the lights all over his body? He looks like he belongs on the short bus.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 5, 2010)

That guy with those lights is one of our very respected members. I carry sometimes 3, and I do it cause I can. Yes, we flashaholics can be a little over the top sometimes. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Feb 5, 2010)

I brought dozens of lights to Ft. Worth with me, but carry my EagleTac P10C2 and Fenix P2D Q5 as EDC each day here.

I got a few guys interested in Fenix and Lighthound so far...


----------



## lostinwv (Feb 5, 2010)

I often carry two:

Quark MiNi 123 in my pocket

Modamag Draco on my keychain.

I should be getting a Nitecore EZ CR2 in the mail tomorrow- maybe this will replace the MiNi.

Dave


----------



## skyfire (Feb 5, 2010)

THE_dAY said:


> Is that all you guys carry!?
> 
> Where's jtice when you need him..


 

LOL

love those shoulder cannons


----------



## Warp (Feb 5, 2010)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> Why carry more than one?


 
Two is one, one is none.

Things fail. Batteries die. Things break. Things get dropped. Different lights do different things.


----------



## sylathnie (Feb 5, 2010)

I usually just EDC 3 lights.
Q123 R5 for serious lighting needs. (Belt Holster)
LF2XT for everyday lighting. (Belt Holster) This is my go to light for most situations.
E01 for handouts. (Pocket) Once people know you have a light they have a tendency request to borrow them all the time.

Personally if I get mugged I will be thrilled if they just snag my wallet.:mecry:


----------



## rkJr (Feb 6, 2010)

Ra Clicky
Ti Ra Clicky

And every key ring has a X-Light Micro Keychain light on it


----------



## MrBenchmark (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow. I thought carrying 4 would be a lot. LOL, that appears to be about average!

I carry a Titanium Preon I, a photon freedom, a photon proton pro, and a E1B.

Weirdly enough, the proton pro and the E1B see the most use - by a lot.


----------



## tygger (Feb 6, 2010)

Keychain: McGizmo Sapphire 25, Photon Freedom (covert Red)

Pocket: Quark MiNi AA or Ti Preon 2

Laptop Bag: LF2XT R2, Petzl e+Lite


----------



## tygger (Feb 6, 2010)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Only one, an Aeon. I like this hobby but I also enjoy to have ladies around. I don't want to look like the 40 Year-old Virgin.



Yeah, but if those cases were full of awesome flashlights you'd be the coolest virgin in the universe.


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 6, 2010)

For edc it would be the PD-S and Mule Ti-PD. These 2 does 99% and the remaining 1% is with M6-WA1185


----------



## luckybucket (Feb 6, 2010)

Just one, but I always have a spare battery with me and that makes for at least 4 hours of burn time at 115ma.


----------



## Per Arne (Feb 7, 2010)

- SureFire E2L AA Outdoorsman w/ Veleno 3 mode Neutral White LED Drop-in, 2x Titanium 3V Lithium Batteries and Delrin Tailstanding shroud
- SureFire G2Z Tan w/ USMC Bezel, L-F HO-6 incan, McClicky switch with Delrin Tailstanding shroud
- Blue Clicky Preon AAA 
- Quark 123Ax2 Tactical Neutral White w/ Tailstanding switch and Fenix Camping Lampshape 
- Quark AA w/ Tailstanding switch useing Titanium 3V AA Lithium battery
- Red MiniMini Maglite AA w/ TerraLUX TLE-5EX LED useing Titanium 3V AA Lithium battery and Bite-a-Lite mouthpiece
- Green Spyderco Photon Micro Freedom White LED
- Titanium Fenix L0 AAA LED 
- SS Fenix LD01 AAA

Usually I always have a backpack or similar with me with spare batteries, spare lights, tools, First Aid Kit etc.  

Be safe out there!


----------



## 420light (Feb 7, 2010)

Just one on me, Fenix PD30 R4. 4D Maglites in the truck.


----------



## Warp (Feb 7, 2010)

How about in poll format?

Vote, if you would please. (link shouldn't be necessary it's a post I just entered in this forum....)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/260841

:twothumbs


----------



## Per Arne (Mar 20, 2011)

just updated my EDC...


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 21, 2011)

I EDC three on me:
A Stainless Preon REVO on my keychain (rotated with a Maratac AAA or an IlluminaTi AAA)
A Clicky Preon 1 in my shirt pocket
A Zebralight SC51 or DST TLR Ti in my pant "flashlight pocket"

I also have another one of the AAA lights in my briefcase and a Fenix LD10 and Surefire G2 in my truck at all times.


----------



## Ian2381 (Mar 22, 2011)

I EDC three:
Fenix LD01 SS
Nitecore D10
Solarforce L2 w/ XML drop in.


----------



## Lateck (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a newbie here but I have been laurking..
I now EDC 2 lights my Surefire Backup in my pocket and a 4Stevens Q mini AA on my key loop.
I can thank this sight for educating my to "See The Light" 

Lateck,


----------



## charlton (Mar 25, 2011)

2 keychain light and c-3


----------



## phonoe (Mar 26, 2011)

I EDC two - Fenix LD10-R4 and iTP A1.


----------



## mrpink (Mar 27, 2011)

i usually carry 2 on my keys and one in my pocket.


----------



## RonReagan (Mar 31, 2011)

I have my E1B on my belt, iTP A3 Upgraded around my neck, and my Fenix T1 in my backpack. In my truck sits a G2X Pro in case. I never have fewer than two lights on me. I now have night classes so they see use often. When winter comes the Apex is going along the ride too.


----------



## BennyJ (May 8, 2011)

I carry one on my keychain and a backup in my laptop bag. Right now both are in expensive models, but I'm in the hunt for nicer ones.


----------



## radioactive_man (May 10, 2011)

Keychain: Fenix LD01
Pants pocket: Jetbeam RRT-0
Jacket pocket: Maelstrom G5 or Olight M20S + 4 spare CR123

The LD01 rarely sees any use, so I'm thinking about eliminating it from my EDC. However, with a Maxpedition Fatboy Versipack on the way, I fear that the weight of my EDC gear will increase, and not decrease.


----------



## schmanto (May 10, 2011)

I usually carry just one light with me: the SureFire E1B Backup. I love that light.


----------



## enomosiki (May 10, 2011)

As of now, four.

Lumintop TD-15 as main. Quark AA Tactical for backup. Titanium Innovation IlluminaTi for tertiary. Arc-AAA UV for counterfeit detection/shenanigans.

TD-15 is in my pocket at all times. The rest are tethered to my keychain.


----------



## rayster357 (May 10, 2011)

I carry at least 3 on me everyday. One attached to my keys (AAA or CR123). One on my belt in a holster (18650), sometimes in my right rear pant pocket instead. One in my left front pant pocket (CR123).

Ray


----------



## PKFan (May 10, 2011)

Usually just 1 - E01, but sometimes I add a Quark AA^2 in the back pocket.


----------



## lchurch (May 11, 2011)

Normally I carry two lights:
- Surefire 6PX Pro in a kidex belt holster
- eGear PICO lite on my key ring

larry


----------



## Norm (May 11, 2011)

New thread How many lights do you EDC? Part 2


----------

